# Happy Birthday!



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 3, 2019)

Just posting to wish a happy 127th birthday to J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 3, 2019)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Just posting to wish a happy 127th birthday to J.R.R. Tolkien


Darn it, I posted mine doing the same thing and I didn't see yours till after.


Now I feel stupid.


CL


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jan 3, 2019)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Darn it, I posted mine doing the same thing and I didn't see yours till after.
> 
> 
> Now I feel stupid.
> ...



Don't feel that way CL! Two great minds thinking alike. 

Happy Birthday Professor!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 3, 2019)

Ithilethiel said:


> Don't feel that way CL! Two great minds thinking alike.
> 
> Happy Birthday Professor!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 4, 2019)

Yup no worries CL, great minds .


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 3, 2020)

Still hard at work. . .


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 3, 2020)

I was gonna nag that the date function of TTF had gone nutty, what with showing posts from 04 January ...
*2019*
Same ol' same ol' every year ...
I'll have 2020 down by end of January, as usual … 🥴
Happy Birthday, Professor!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 3, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> was gonna nag that the date function of TTF had gone nutty


Nah, I just resurrected last year's, before I saw 1stvermont's post.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 3, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Nah, I just resurrected last year's, before I saw 1stvermont's post.


Anyhow, Happy Birthday Professor!


Even though he hated being called that. XD


CL


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 3, 2020)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Anyhow, Happy Birthday Professor!
> Even though he hated being called that. XD
> CL


Nah, hated would be too strong a description.
In letter 109 to (by then Sir) Stanley Unwin dated 31 July 1947, but not sent until 21 September, whom he addressed as "Dear Unwin" as a greeting, apparently at Unwin's request, he called the title professor "... one has rather to live down than insist on."


----------



## 1stvermont (Jan 3, 2020)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Just posting to wish a happy 127th birthday to J.R.R. Tolkien




sorry i did not see this made a similar thread. Happy b-day Tolkien.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 3, 2020)

1stvermont said:


> sorry i did not see this made a similar thread. Happy b-day Tolkien.



No worries  mine's from last year so was probably buried.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Olorgando (Jan 3, 2020)

Shouldn't a JRRT birthday thread be a sticky thread in "News from Bree"? One with the possibility for all members to post, obviously.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 3, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Nah, hated would be too strong a description.
> In letter 109 to (by then Sir) Stanley Unwin dated 31 July 1947, but not sent until 21 September, whom he addressed as "Dear Unwin" as a greeting, apparently at Unwin's request, he called the title professor "... one has rather to live down than insist on."


Oh, gotcha.

CL


----------



## Miguel (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday John!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 15, 2020)

Saw a pic on my news feed I hadn't seen before, so thought I'd just attach it here:


----------

